# lettuce



## hoosier (Nov 26, 2008)

my mom today asked me the question reguarding feeding lettuce for my tegu. i quite honestly couldnt answer with an answer that i had full confidence in. to clear it up: can you feed teg lettuce?


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 26, 2008)

Lettuce is mostly water with little nutritional value.

Collard, turnip & mustard greens are much better.


----------



## dpjm (Nov 26, 2008)

You could try, but generally lettuces are nutritionally poor.

Greens on the other hand (collard greens, turnip greens, dandelion greens to name a few) are a great source of calcium and many other nutrients and it would be beneficial to try to incorporate these into the diet. Your tegu probably won't eat them plain, you may may to mix it in with stuff it already eats, like many people will mix in chopped greens with ground turkey. Don't use spinach or swiss chard though, because they are high in oxalates.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Nov 26, 2008)

Not to mention spinach binds with calcium. Everything has pretty well been covered and I agree with it all.

Spencer


----------



## hoosier (Nov 26, 2008)

greens are what she uses. i just really didnt have confidence in either judgement so i decided to ask. she says she will add it in(seeing as i am at college most of the time) every now and then. she is taking really great care of him and he is getting bigger everytime i see him and is just as healthy and happy as ever  thank you all for your replys


----------



## mr.king (Nov 27, 2008)

Ya I agree with most lettuce is a waste of time, basically water. I also heard somewhere that you shouldn't really feed tegus lettuce.


----------



## hoosier (Nov 28, 2008)

its not often anyway. she did it once because she ran out of fruit and he really didnt eat it. hes kinda like me. lol i love fruit but leave the veggies out of it :lol:


----------

